

"There really are only two acceptable models of development." -Linus Torvalds - linuxnow
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1126136http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1126136

======
ColinWright
Why has this suddenly come to people's attention? I've seen it now in several
places, all within hours of each other.

And this is a repeat of the itme that's still on the Front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2469685>

